# Enclosures



## Allie.Lauren (Feb 28, 2014)

So i know this has been posted so many times but im really having a hard time deciding which direction i want to go with the cage im having built. Id like to see a bunch of examples in one place so if you guys could post your enclosure pictures with a short description of what you used that would be great!! Hope to see some great enclosures


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Feb 28, 2014)

Mostly plywood with melamine for the floor. Tempered glass sliding front doors. 

Matt


----------



## Josh (Mar 1, 2014)

There's several enclosure photos in the Media Gallery. Everyone should add theirs to that category in the gallery so they're all stored in one place for future members too!


----------



## Rikto (Mar 19, 2014)

Matthew Krzemienski said:


> View attachment 7861
> 
> Mostly plywood with melamine for the floor. Tempered glass sliding front doors.
> 
> Matt



That looks really nice! Did you build it? If so, could you tell me what all you used to make it (like the lights, heating, and vents)?Also could you post some more pictures? I'm interested in getting a tegu, but I want to build the enclosure and have it all set up beforehand.
Thanks


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Mar 20, 2014)

It was my boa's cage before I got my tegus. Yes I built it and I will post some more pictures later this evening.


----------



## RickyNo (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## RickyNo (Mar 20, 2014)

That was before paint. Its expresso now.


----------

